# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  دعاء الصباح ودعاء كميل بصوت الرادود القدير علي الحمادي

## الــــنـــاري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وصلي اللهم على حمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين
وعجل فرجهم يارب العالمين

اقدم لكم
دعاء الصباح ودعاء كميل بصوت
الرادودالحسيني المتالق ذو الصوت الشجي علي الحمادي

لتحميل دعاء الصباح كليك هير

لتحميل دعاء كميل كليك هير

هذا ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم

----------


## تــــــــــاج

يسلمووووووووووووو رحم الله والديك 

تقبل مروري جعله ربي في ميزااان اعمالك

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكورة خيتو على التواجد
لاعدمناك يارب
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

يسلمو ويعطيك العافيه
تحياتي

----------


## *وعد*

يعطيك الف عافيه 

على الطرح ..

لاعدمنا ابداعاتكم 

تحياتي ..

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد* 

*يعطيك ألف عآفيه خيوو ع الطرح الروعهـ ،،،*

*رحم الله والديك ،،،*

*ولاعدمنآ الجديد ،،،*

*تحيآتووو*

----------


## مصطفى كريم

مشكور حبيبي 
يعطيك الف عافيه
انشاء الله في ميزان اعمالك

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> يعطيك الف عافيه 
> 
> على الطرح .. 
> لاعدمنا ابداعاتكم  
> 
> تحياتي ..



 الله يعاااااااااااااااااااااااافييييييييييييييك
مششششششششششششششكووووووووووووووورة
علىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى التتتتتتتووووووووووووواااااااااااااجد
الطيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييب
لالالالاعدمممممنناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك
يااااااااااااااااااااااارب
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> يسلمو ويعطيك العافيه
> تحياتي



الله يسللللللللللللللللمممممممممممممك خيييييييييييتو
مشششششششششششششكووووووووووووورة
علىىىىىىىىىىىىىى التتتتتوووووووووواااااااااجد
لالالالالالاعدمننااااااااااااااااااااك ييييييييييييياااااااااارب
تمنياتي لكيييييييييييييي بالتوووووووووووووفييييييييييييق

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> *اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد*  
> *يعطيك ألف عآفيه خيوو ع الطرح الروعهـ ،،،* 
> *رحم الله والديك ،،،* 
> *ولاعدمنآ الجديد ،،،* 
> 
> *تحيآتووو*



 وعجل فرجهم ياكريم
الله يعاااااااااااااافييييييييييك خييييييييييييييتوووووووووووووو
الله يرحمم والديناااااااااااااااا ووااااااااااااااااااالدييييييييييييييييييك
لالالالالالالالالالاعدمننننننننننااااااااااااااااا  اااااااتتتتتتتتتتووووووووووووووووواجد
الطييييييييييييييييييييييب
دمتييييييييي بوووووود

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> مشكور حبيبي 
> يعطيك الف عافيه
> انشاء الله في ميزان اعمالك



 يييييييييييييييسسسسسسسسسسسسلموووووووووووووووو حببببببيييييييييييبببببببببببييييييييييييييييييي على التواجد الطييييييييييييييب
لالالالاتتتتتتتتححححححححححححرررررررمنااااااااااااا  ااااا مننننننننننن طلالالالالالالاتك
دمت بحفظ الباري

----------

